# sore nipples with toddler - hormones?



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

Okay, I did a search on the boards and saw several people mention having sore nipples with their toddler during the latter half of their cycle. I think this is what's happening to me and I also feel like my supply is rather low lately. Does anyone know what might be going on here hormonally or where on the web I might look to learn about and maybe even fix it. I really want to continue nursing, at least during the day, but I feel like my nipples are about to fall off.

(p.s. I am not pregnant.)


----------



## Peach (Dec 9, 2002)

Lol. I was about to ask if you could be pregnant.
If you're sure you're not, hormones could still be at fault. Or your toddler could be nursing strangely. Does your toddler ever nurse right after eating? If so, food can be very abrasive. Has your toddler started doing nursing acrobatics or getting teeth? You could have thrush.
If this is something that happens regularly, each cycle, it may be hormonal. If you're taking oral contraceptives or other hormones, you might consider changing them. If not, I'm not sure what to suggest. Eat and drink enough and get plenty of rest.
I hope this passes quickly.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I've had sore nipples on and off for the last 3-4 months. I was thinking it was tied to ovulating, but never have gotten my cycle back yet. This past week I've had even more soreness and that feeling like you period is coming.
LC said it wasn't poor latch this far into nursing, but could be thrush. We don't have any of the common what to look for signs of thrush, so I'm not rushing to the doctor.
I could be preg., so I'll rule that out before the thrush. I think for me it is hormonal regardless of preg or not.
Experiencing the pain,
Rejoyce


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Did that LC actually look at your toddler's latch? Because even that far along in nursing they can get lazy about latching properly. I went throught that with DD last year, or was it the year before?









One of my CNM's mentioned the food remnants as irritant possibility when I mentioned having some soreness. Brush child's teeth or have him/her drink some water before nursing and see if that helps.










Or it could be hormonal.


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks for all the posts







My dd definitely does acrobatics during daytime nursing sessions, but the time when her nursing is most bothersome is about 4-6 am after nursing on and off all night. I've had some success with asking her to stop and go to sleep and we'll have more milk in the morning etc, but sometimes that only holds her off for about 5 minutes







This morning she seemed satisfied with just holding my breast, but eventually that started to drive me crazy so I moved an inch or two away and pulled my shirt down. She got so angry that she cried a ton and got up and cried some more ... untill dh came in from the other room (he's sleeping in the other room so he can get some sleep and I'll have more room.) So now we're all tired yet again. (This is pretty typical on a SND (sore nipple day.))

So, dh suggested I use oragel on my nipple!!!







I think I might try it. I'm finding myself wanting to wean her... and hoping I can hold out till she's at least 2 (she's 20mo now)

Last month I thought it might be thrush, but then it went away and now it's back and there are no other symptoms besides the sore nipples. I don't think it's food particles since the soreness is mostly after nursing all night. (she doesn't nurse that much during the day.) I'm really thinking it must be hormone/cycle related. Maybe another month of keeping track will let me know.

I just wonder if maybe taking some evening primrose oil or something might help.


----------



## Peach (Dec 9, 2002)

Talk to a local midwife, LLL Leader or lactation consultant if you want to treat it with something. Best to get to the root cause rather than using oragel








Does your toddler have a particular something she does while nursing at night? My dd started using one position only when I was lying down that made me sore for days, but especially at night in the hours that followed her acrobatics.


----------



## shematrix (May 9, 2002)

I get really sore the week before and during my period.

Brenda


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My nipples get sore the week or so before my period starts too.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Dana
here is a good link
http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/menstruation.html
hth


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks for the great link, apmamma. It said that extra cal/mag and Evening Primrose Oil could help. (I also stumbled on similar info on susun weeds site.) It's fascinating! I wish I knew how it all worked. Now, if my tired brain can remember to take my supplements.


----------



## Indigomama (Dec 26, 2001)

Since getting my period back, I get ULTRASORE nipples. A couple of times I was absolutely convinced that I was pregnant.... sure gave me an appreciation for those mamas who bf while pregnant. No matter what intentions, I don't think I'd last a month.

Primrose oil helps me immensely!

Good luck. Sore nipples suck.


----------



## normee (Aug 22, 2002)

I have been having sore nipples lately, too, mostly at night. DD is 19 months old and my period has not returned yet. Could this be a sign that it will be coming soon? I really don't think I'm pregnant. Also, when I was pregnant it was more of my whole boob that was so sore and tender - not just the nipples. But then maybe it is different when you are nursing and newly pregnant though I don't remember this when I got pregnant with DD2 and still nursing DD1.

Normee
Mommy to two DDs - 3 1/2 and 19 months


----------

